

Austin HN Meetup? - hajrice

Anyone in Austin want to do a HN meetup? I just moved here from Europe
======
vitovito
Absolutely!

There were two previous threads on this, too:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=897565>

Also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2236845>

And a meetup tonight: <http://www.meetup.com/Co-Founders-Austin/>

